# Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung



## Raeven (4. August 2009)

*Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Habe mir Windows 7 RC installiert und alle verfügbaren Treiber . Stelle heute fest das Windows mir nur 3,25 Gb Ram zur Verfügung stellt obwohl 4GB installiert sind und ich die 64bit Version installiert habe. Außerdem habe ich Crysis War online gespielt. Den neusten Treiber von NVidia installiert. Trotzdem stürtzt das Spiel nach 15 min ab. 
 Sicher, ist noch nicht die Finale Version. Sollte doch aber mit den meisten Vista Treibern laufen.Die Treiber für Logitech Produkte sind auch noch nicht für Windows 7(Setpoint) Vista Treiber laufen nicht. Die Tastatur und die Maus laufen zwar, aber nur die Grundfunktionen Hat jemand ähnliches erfahren? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ist so eine Sache, scheint ein Bug zu sein denn du bist hier nicht der einzigste der hier im Forum darüber berichtet.


----------



## Raeven (4. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Denke das mit den 64bit Unterstützung ist das selbe Problem wie bei Vista 64 bit.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Ich hab noch kein einziges Problem mit Vista gehabt, weder Leistung,Bugs,Kompatibilität oder sonst irgendwas!
Hab auch Vista in der 64bit Version und kann für mich nur sagen dass ist das beste OS was ich je hatte...(und ich hatte einige).


----------



## Raeven (4. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Das kann schon sein. Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich nur an der RC Version. Werde das Windows 7 weiter testen und noch andere Spiele ausprobieren. Bis jetzt lief das RC im normal Betrieb zB. Internet und Anwendungen stabil.


----------



## gharbi_sam (6. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Bei mir steht zwar auch "nur" 3.25 Gb obwohl ich 4 Gb habe, aber es scheint nur ein bug zu sein. Und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinerlei probleme mit windows 7 RC, ich habe es seit ungefaehr einem monat, habe Fear 2 durchgezockt ohne probleme. Nur der Logitech webcam treiber will sich nicht installieren lassen, ich bekomme eine meldung das der betriebssystem nicht kompatibel ist... Ich habe ja auch der vista treiber probiert da es keinen fuer win 7 gibt...


----------



## ph1driver (7. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Hey ihr Leute mit dem Ram problem. Schaltet bei euch im Bios mal "Memory Remapping" ein, dann habt ihr auch 4 GB.


----------



## gharbi_sam (7. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Hey ihr Leute mit dem Ram problem. Schaltet bei euch im Bios mal "Memory Remapping" ein, dann habt ihr auch 4 GB.



Danke fuer den hinweis, ich habs eben probiert und sieh mal da : es stehen 4 GB zur verfuegung  ! Also leute ihr habt eure loesung, danke nochmals an ph1driver


----------



## ph1driver (7. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Hey ihr Leute mit dem Ram problem. Schaltet bei euch im Bios mal "Memory Remapping" ein, dann habt ihr auch 4 GB.


 
Habe heute im Bios gesucht aber die Einstellung nicht gefunden. Muß leider sagen das mein Board nicht das tollste ist. Asus P5N- EM HDMI mit nForce 630 i Chip.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



Raeven schrieb:


> Habe heute im Bios gesucht aber die Einstellung nicht gefunden. Muß leider sagen das mein Board nicht das tollste ist. Asus P5N- EM HDMI mit nForce 630 i Chip.


 
Du kannst Pech haben, dass dein Board nicht mehr als 4GB adressieren kann, dann nützt dir ein 64bit System gar nichts.


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst Pech haben, dass dein Board nicht mehr als 4GB adressieren kann, dann nützt dir ein 64bit System gar nichts.


 Habe mal die Spezies des Boards rausgesucht. Da steht was von 4 GB RAM , oder was heist das ??
*Produktmerkmale *

*Abmessungen (B x L) [mm]:* 248 x 208 
*Audio:* Realtek ALC883 
*Audioausgang:* 4(Vorne.Zenter/Sub.Rücken.Seitlich) 
*BIOS:* Award 8Mb Flash EEPROM 
*Besonderheiten:* 1 x DVI-Anschluss;1 x HDMI-Anschluss;ASUS CrashFree BIOS 2;ASUS EZ Flash 2;ASUS MyLogo2;ASUS Q-Fan 
*Chipsatz:* NVIDIA GeForce 7100 
*Formfaktor:* Micro ATX 
*Front Side Bus [MHz]:* 1066;1333;800 
*Geeignete CPUs:* Intel Celeron;Intel Celeron D;Intel Core 2 Duo;Intel Core 2 Extreme;Intel Core 2 Quad;Intel Pentium 4;Intel Pentium D 
*Grafik:* NVIDIA GeForce 7100 
*IDE (P-ATA):* 1 x ATA/133 für 2 Geräte 
*LAN:* 10/100/1000 
*LAN-Anschluss:* 1xRJ45 10/100/1000 
*Lieferumfang:* 1 x UltraDMA Kabel;1xSATA Datenkabel;1xSATA Stromversorgungskabel;Benutzerhandbuch;CD m.Treiber.Software.Dokumentation;FDD Kabel;I/O-Blende;Motherboard 
*Line-IN:* 1 
*Mikrofoneingang:* 1 
*PCI:* 2 
*PCI-Express x1:* 1 
*PCI-Express x16:* 1 
*PS/2:* 2 
*Prozessor Sockel:* Socket 775 
*RAM Sockel:* 3 x DIMM 240 Pin DDR2 
*RAM Typ:* DDR2-1066(OC);DDR2-533;DDR2-667;DDR2-800 
*RAM max. [MB]:* 4096 
*S-ATA:* 4 x SATA 300 via Southbridge 
*Southbridge:* NVIDIA nForce 630i 
*Stromanschluss:* 24pol ATX;4pol ATX 12V 
*USB Port:* 4 x Typ 2.0 
*Utilities:* Antivirus Software (OEM Version);ASUS PC Probe II;ASUS Update 
*VGA Anschluss:* 1


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Ja, mehr als 4GB sind bei dem Board nicht drin.


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Ja ist auch ausreichend. erstmal. Nur warum krieg ich die verdammte Einstellung für  4 GB Ram bei 64 bit Win. 7 nicht raus ?? Hat jemand nen Tipp ?? Sicher ist nur da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Board bin für meinen PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



Raeven schrieb:


> Ja ist auch ausreichend. erstmal. Nur warum krieg ich die verdammte Einstellung für 4 GB Ram bei 64 bit Win. 7 nicht raus ?? Hat jemand nen Tipp ?? Sicher ist nur da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Board bin für meinen PC.


 
Dein Board kann dir nicht die maximalen 4GB anbieten. 
Das Board läuft auf 32bit und hat keine 48bit Adressierung.
daher wirst du immer 3,25GB RAM haben, auch wenn du in 20 Jarhren ein 256bit OS raufschiebst.

Lebe damit erst mal oder besorg dir ein neues Board.


----------



## Raeven (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Danke für den Tread. Werde mich nach einem anderen Board umsehn, da ich Win. 7 64 bit optimal nutzen will.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Ich hatte unter Windows 7 x64 zuerst auch nur 3,25GB. Als ich 7 vor ein paar Tagen noch mal gestartet hatte konnte ich die 4 Gb voll ausnutzen. 
Gabs ein Update oder wie kommt das, weil ich hatte nichts geändert (Bios, Programme, usw.)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Bei welchen Board denn?
Wo hast du wegen des RAMs geguckt?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Das ist ein gigabyte Board: P35-DS3L und ich hatte das unter Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften nach geguckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Da steht immer 4GB, egal ob 32 oder 64bit System. 

Mach mal den Task Manager an, unter Leistung, links unten bei Pyhsikalischer Speicher (MB), da musst du gucken.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Ne, bei XP (x86) steht auch nur 3,25 Gb und bei 7 stand vorher in Klammern das nur 3,25 GB genutzt werden und davor dann die 4 Gb. Jetzt bin ich wieder im Xp ich schau dann nächste mal im Taskmanager nach.


----------



## Raeven (12. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein Board kann dir nicht die maximalen 4GB anbieten.
> Das Board läuft auf 32bit und hat keine 48bit Adressierung.
> daher wirst du immer 3,25GB RAM haben, auch wenn du in 20 Jarhren ein 256bit OS raufschiebst.
> 
> Lebe damit erst mal oder besorg dir ein neues Board.


 
Habe heute mal mit Everest das Board ausgelesen. Hat es nicht doch eine 64 bit Unterstützung oder was bedeuten die "Busbreite". 

Informationsliste Wert
Motherboard Eigenschaften 
Motherboard ID 03/19/2008-MCP73PV-IPN73-BA-00
Motherboard Name Asus IPN73-BA

Front Side Bus Eigenschaften 
Bustyp Intel AGTL+
Busbreite 64 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt 333 MHz (QDR)
Effektiver Takt 1333 MHz
Bandbreite 10667 MB/s

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften 
Bustyp DDR2 SDRAM
Busbreite 64 Bit
DRAM:FSB Verhältnis 6:5
Tatsächlicher Takt 400 MHz (DDR)
Effektiver Takt 800 MHz
Bandbreite [ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

Motherboardhersteller 
Firmenname ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## Raeven (18. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

Habe heute mal Crysis neu installiert und gespielt. Dauert ca. 20 min. dann ruckelt das Bild kurz und friert ein. Absturz des Spieles ( Windows öffnet ein Fenster und sammelt einen Fehlerbericht). Dann bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Die Temps. habe ich mit Speedfan ausgelesen. Alles OK. Im Kombalitätsmodus läst das Spiel sich garnicht starten. Hat Windows 7 da möglicherweise ein Bug?


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 64bit Spiele- und Treiberunterstützung*

also ich hab mir auch windows 7 rc gedownloaded und bin eigentlich voll zufrieden.ich hatte anfangs probleme mit combat arms aber jetzt läufts im kompatiblitätsmodus(xp)und funtioniert super.ich werde in nächster zeit auchmal crysis und bioshock installieren.nvidia treiber hab ich auch drauf.der von der cd hat nicht funktioniert aber nvidia hat ja schon win7 treiber,die funktionieren super.

edit:ich hab da mal noch ne frage:ich will wieder dieses audio einstellungsding von via haben,weil ich nirgends die einstellung für den sound finde(ich kann lauter und leise machen und so aber ich kann nicht die anzahl der lautsprecher und so einstellen)

edit:ich hab die einstellungen im bios gefunden.jetzt hab ich auch die vollen 4gb ram


----------

